# Tips on Where to Find (cost effective) Oil Burner Efficiency Test Kit?



## velvetfoot (Jul 19, 2006)

I'd like to do my own maintenance.
Thanks.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 19, 2006)

not a good idea you will have to calibrate the sensors the co sensors must be clean and the equipment is not cheap. checking for trace of smoke , draft  , stack temps , co. there's allot and you have to know how to adjust the burner and understand the numbers. 

here is what id recommend you learn.

if you have a boiler and want to clean it yourself get a vacuum that will take the soot. then get someone that you trust to adjust your burner and set it up. ex: not the guy that sell you oil ;-) but someone else. 

because usually once it's setup you never have to touch it just clean the boiler change the nozzle and stainer. and your oil filters. prime the pump. and your good to go.

this way here you don't have to buy any equipment. 

good luck
Jason


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 20, 2006)

Depends on the oil burner age  older ones 1970's about the only variabe one can tweak is changing the Nozzel
 Nozzels have  different spray angles and vollumes. Most are tested with a draft probe in the stack pipe. 
 More modern boilers are equiped with circuit boards and computerized Not really user adjustiable.


----------

